# HELP... Anyone out there tried this?



## Jem2 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi All,

We have now completed all our icsi treatment with BFN's and thought what's the harm in ttc naturally. I have been looking at the clearblue fertility monitor and it looks great but has anyone tried it?

Thanks
Jem x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi

yer i have one, its ok, and if you wanna feel like your charting then its good. used mine for months, but i do have a nat BFP but i cannot say i put it down to this as apparently i got pregnant the week before it told me i was ovulating.....


----------



## Jem2 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Kitten, and many congratulations x


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi ya 

I had one it was ok but my clinic told me just to use clear blue ovulating test sticks from day 11 to day 16 every day. 

But I used clomid and 3rd time lucky I'm 4.5 weeks gone still early days 

Good luck 

Love lee xx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Jem2,

I haven't experienced the CLFM but my clinic also told me to use Clear blue digital ovulation sticks and then when you get the smiley on the digital part you are most fertile that day and the day after (your two most fertile days of the month) 

Good luck with TTC   xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

i havent tried it yet, but i have read an awful lot of reviews and its meant to be good, i was using the ovulation sticks but after months and months of bfn's im starting to think they might be charting me wrong, one review i read on the cbfm was a woman who had been told by her fertility docter the date in which she was ov, after 2 cycles of using the cbfm she got her bfp! and found out that the dates the fertility clinic had given her for ov had been wrong, she didnt ov on day 15, she ov early every month on day 9. so for her it seemed to work, i am going to buy one as with the amount i spend on other things its worth ago. ill post a thread to keep everyone updated when i eventually save up enough to buy it lol xx baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a clearblue digital ovulation monitor and I found it very easy to use.... I didn't however get a bfp naturally as my hubby was eventually diagnosed as NOA (no sperm in the ejaculate) !
I would recommend one and you can get them pretty cheap these days if you shop around, I paid £100 for mine and sold it on Ebay - there's usually a few for sale in the Buy & Sell Thread here on FF: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=542.0

Best of luck
Sheila


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

£100 is quite alot the bigger boots stores sell them for i think £50 odd and u can get them on amazon for around that aswell xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I bought mine years ago and prices have definitely come down from their original recoomended retail price.
Sheila


----------



## Mrs B (was Mrs B to be) (Dec 4, 2009)

I tried ovulation sticks, persona monitor, charting bbt, chinese herbs, reflexology and acupuncture and truthfully I think all they did was make me become fixated on when the best time to have sex was and was I pregnant? It took over my life.

Best advice I had was from doc who said to ditch all of that and have sex every 2days from day 8. I also gave up alcohol completely. Conception is not an exact science so try to put the fun back into the bedroom and enjoy it rather than worry about conceiving. Easier said than done! Good luck hun xx


----------

